# Dallas Mavericks @ Minnesota Timberwolves (13th March)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (39-21) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (31-32)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>
We need Finley to have a big game, Sprewell's defense this year has been pretty poor (how's a man supposed to feed his family with D like that). Henderson will need to capitalize on the fact that Dirk will probably be doubled a lot (by Ervin) and needs to have his scoring on tonight

Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Szczerbiak | Thomas | Carter | Hoiberg


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
Dirk needs to not only dominate offensively, but needs to keep KG in check for roughly 15-23 points. Last time we played, we only just lost (82-83) without Dirk and Fin. We need to be able to win this game, easy*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 82 Minnesota Timberwolves 83
0-1


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet your points on the upcoming Minnesota/Dallas clash


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 107
Minnesota 103


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dallas: 108
Min: 99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Morning News Preview*

Season series: Tied 1-1

All-time series: Tied 34-34
Key matchup

Dirk Nowitzki vs. Kevin Garnett: If you were one of those fantasy league owners who watched Garnett labor through January and February, your patience is being paid off. If not, shame on you for doubting Garnett. The MVP has been on a tear, averaging 25.7 points and 17.3 rebounds in the last three games. "He's amazing," Nowitzki said. "If they're down 20, he's going to come after you and play hard. If they're up 20, same thing. Winning season, losing season, he's always ready to play."

Camera shy: If it seems like the Mavericks have had troubles on national television lately, it's because they have. They've lost their last three games on the national stage. For the year, the ledger isn't quite as bad. They are 5-5 in national games.

Let's play two: The Mavericks and Wolves hook up again Tuesday night at the American Airlines Center. "It's interesting," said Jason Terry. "It's also dangerous. They are going to be a very dangerous matchup for somebody in the playoffs." That's assuming the Wolves make the postseason.
Inside the Wolves

New role: Wally Szczerbiak has come off the bench in 24 of his last 27 appearances, and the move seems to suit him. He is averaging 17.1 points off the bench while shooting 51.9 percent from the field. He's averaged 15 points as a starter.

Briefly: Sam Cassell has missed six games with a strained right hamstring. He may return today, although coach Kevin McHale has said he will err on the side of caution. ... In two meetings this season, neither team has reached 100 points. In the previous 14, both had scored at least 106 points.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I think the Timberwolves aka KG will give them troubles but Dallas is just to deep for them.

Mavericks 110
T-Wolves 103


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dallas should win this one. :yes:

My predictions:

*Mavs 129*
Wolves 100

*Dirk 48pts*
KG 28pts


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas-110
Minnesota-95


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

109 - 105 mavz!


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Statement Game!

Dallas needs come out and bring the intensity and force the T-Wolves to keep up. I predict Dallas wins it in the 4th.

Mavs 110
T-Wolves 100


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Aynone saw KG's wife?....Whoa...damn


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The score right now is 39-38 for the T-Wolves with 3:30 left

KG has left the court, hit in the eye.

Madsen with a putback 41-38

Nowitzki with a jumper, 41-40

Air ball by Hudson from 3

Nowitzki missed jump shot

41-40 T-Wolves

Van Horn WIT HA LAY-UP 41-41 mAVS

fOUL ON hOWARD


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What happend to Kg was it his eye or something?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Tristan said:


> Aynone saw KG's wife?....Whoa...damn


Brandi Garnett :cheers:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> What happend to Kg was it his eye or something?


Yeah apparently he got hit in the eye so he left the game, i thought he was shooting his free throw horribly but it was cuz his eye was closed

44-42 TWolves

44-44

46-44- for the Twolves, the mavs are playing sloppy basketball, but the Twolves played the last 4 minutes of the half without KG


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Terry MIsees a jumper

Hudson misses the 3

Dirk misses a 3

Kg wide open layup

Alan Henderson gets fouled on his way to the basket, buckt doesn't count(it should have)

Sprewell fouled on a jump shot, 48-44 T-wolves

Sprwell hits ft 1 of 2

Sprewell hits ft 2 of 2

Finley with teh short hook shot make, 50-46

Sprewell misses a 3

Alan henderson takes the \ball full court makes a layup 50-48

Terry t.o

Sprwell misses ,

Howard ties the game 50-50

Sprewell turnover

Mavs take the lead, HOward with a layup 52-50


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Time Out by teh T-wolves


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Kg misses a layup

Jason Terry fouled on a layup attempt

Jason T makes ft 1 of 2

Jason T makes ft 2 of 2

kG MISSES 8 FOOT SHOT

aLAN hENDERSON FOULED-shooting 2

Alan H makes ft 1 of 2

Alan H misses ft 2 of 2

55-50 Mavs-7:20 remaining in the third quarter

KG is pissed he jsut bumped Dirk


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Michael Finley 9 rebounds? That's impressive

Jason Terry 10 assists? That's impressive

Kevin Garnett 5 turnovers? Even nicer


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Mavs with only 4 turnovers in the whole game! Kg has more than their whole team!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Alan Henderson is coming back in teh game, the mavs got the big lead when he was in the game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Timberwolves 6-2 run since halftime, come on Mavericks!!


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Mavs up by 7 good game by terry. dirk's knee hurting


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

86-81 for the Mavs, 5:14 left in the 4th quarter


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Mavs up 90-83 3:27 LEFT


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs up 5, give it to Dirk to put the match away

We haven't scored in over a minute


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

its over mavs are up 8 with 47 seconds left


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

theyr up 9 Jason terry hit anotehr free throw


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Good win


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs Dude said:


> Dallas-110
> Minnesota-95


Shower Mavs Dude with your rep points


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

The wolves really needed this one, as both Denver and Lakers won last night. I don't see them beating Dallas on tuesday either. Frustrating to see the season slip away, and frustrating to see Cuban and his stupid smirk celebrating the Mavs dominance on our home floor. :curse:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That was a solid win. Dirk didnt have his best but Terry, Daniels, and Howard stepped up. We have future stars with Quis and Josh folks. We played very good defense throughout the game and we made the best of the opportunities. I can't wait until this team is healthy. People do not want to see this team when that happens.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> its over mavs are up 8 with 47 seconds left


Theo. I know you didn't see this one. But this part put the game away. Minnesota was still in striking distance. But they missed a shot, Quis made a great outlet pass to a wide open terry. Terry got the bucket and the foul. That sealed it up. 

Great FT shooting in the 4th quarter by the Mavs as well. Henderson, thank you for coming back and thank you Avery for not starting Bradley again.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Great to get some winning form back, need to keep rollin inot the playoffs now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

MINNEAPOLIS – It seemed as though the Mavericks forgot about their defensive philosophy long ago, but they remembered a key element of it Sunday.

The basic strategy goes like this: Keep the ball away from Kevin Garnett and you have a good chance to beat Minnesota.

The Mavericks did both Sunday, giving Garnett only nine shots in the game's first 45 minutes and earning a 102-93 victory at Target Center to sweep the two-game road trip. The bad news is they have to deal with Garnett again Tuesday in Dallas.

"It was like a boxing match," said acting Mavs coach Avery Johnson. "The problem is, we're only six rounds through this match. We got to go six more."

Garnett finished with 24 points, but the reigning MVP scored six of those in the final 2:08 when the Mavericks, up by eight points, were willing to give up cheap baskets rather than 3-pointers.

"As soon as he caught the ball, we sent two people at him," said Dirk Nowitzki, who had 21 points. "We played a lot better defensively than we have been."

For Garnett, the game was like a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. With just under four minutes left in the first half, Garnett caught a finger from Josh Howard in his right eye.

"It reminded me of when I was a kid in South Carolina running around in the woods and getting one of those big thorns in the eye," he said.

It knocked him out for the rest of the first half. Then the Mavericks' defense took him out of action from there on.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I happy we won this game the way we did. I hope the defense and energy carries on in the next game.


----------

